# log in apple valley



## bobbuilds (May 12, 2007)

We ran apple valley section of the north st vrain today in lyons.

There is a large log teetering on the left side of the river just after the homes with the grassy yards. 1/2 in the large eddy above the corner and 1/2 in the wave drop.

the log itself was about 30' long and 16" diameter, its a big one!

I mention it because it is loose, and could move. There is always wood on the sides of that run, and will likely settle there.

Be heads up for it with beginers, it caught us by surprise.

flows were in the 300's if i had to guess, maybe 350


----------



## coloclimber512 (Aug 29, 2009)

Guess no more, the gauge below Buttonrock works now.

Detail Graph


----------



## dan_giddyup (Feb 9, 2008)

Not there tonight, or at least not in the same spot... Whole run was pretty open. 
The river-right trees/branches after what I call the concrete slide rapid (below Meadow Park and just above the confluence with NSV) are getting a bit troublesome.
I'm gonna get in there with a handsaw and do a bit of work on it after FiBArk.


----------



## bobbuilds (May 12, 2007)

oh good, my wife ran it last night as well. Glad to hear it moved on to a better spot.


----------



## paddleit (Jun 5, 2011)

*Apple Valley NSV*

Trees have been cleared out (including one river right below concrete sluice in town) with the exception of the low tree about 75 yds upstream of 1st hwy 36 bridge. Anyone get a chance to clear it it is at least 12-14 inches in diameter and is about 2-3 feet above the water.


----------

